# Learning to paint, need help



## Dkaur (Nov 22, 2018)

Greetings! I am a new member, trying to learn to paint. Your help will be highly appreciated. I want to paint a sunset with some yellow, orange and purple as shown in the picture attached. Please advise if I should paint orange first or purple first. Will purple show off I paint on top of orange, yellow. I am planning on using cad yellow, cad orange and dioxane purple and may be a little ultramarine blue. Is that the right color selection? Looking for your advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dkaur (Nov 22, 2018)

Here is the picture for the message posted above.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry no one has helped you with your question. How is it coming along? I'd like to see your progress and I don't think it matters which color first but I prefer to go dark to light.


----------



## WaltteriReunamo (Nov 27, 2018)

I would say start with the yellows first because of yellows "get contaminated" from other colors more easily. So first put the yellows, then procede with blues and purples. Try going gradually darker and darker. Let it dry for few nights and then add more yellow if the yellows are not bright enough.


----------



## sangree (Nov 29, 2017)

I would start with the yellow. Make the area larger than shown. Add the orange, blending it in to the yellow. Paint the clouds last. Make sure the orange and purple are opposites, so that you don't get a third unwanted color.


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

I am not sure but may be here you can get some help http://bit.ly/2DhuQ1B


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2019)

Hi there I would start with the dark, the move to the light, just be careful when the yellow tones meet the mauve's/blue as if they mix you will risk a green or muddy colour. One of my free courses has a demo on laying a sky, it might be useful to you, good luck!

https://www.suzyfrenchart-lessons.com/


----------

